# Animation Sig



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i tried to do a text animation its very plain and simple and kinda jerky...but i couldnt get it any smoother...oh well


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha, very nice. My version of PS doesn't have that feature, so good job.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I thinks its great and it is different.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks....ive been trying to fool around with ImageReady


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

So you use Photoshop for this or what?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i did all the layers in photoshop and then hit the button to send it over to image ready and did the animation there


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Very cool

I just started to get back into doing Photoshopping(?).

Haven't really done anything in a year or two. Use to do mostly NBA and NFL sigs. 

I do recall i use to use Imageready quite a bit, mostly to put video's that i turned into GIFs into my sigs. 

i will deff have to try this.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Very cool Steph!




Vikingpride said:


> Very cool
> 
> I just started to get back into doing Photoshopping(?).
> 
> ...


Normally I wouldn't correct spelling or grammar but you put the brackets after so I will. It would better to say "I just started to get back into photoshop", or you could say "I just got back into altering pictures with photoshop".

God damnit I am a nerd sometimes (and probably wrong about the grammar).


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Very cool Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha,
Yeah i was in the middle of doing a bunch of things at once and didn't really bother to see if what i wrote made a lot of sense. 

Though i will admit by grammar is pretty awful most of the time anyway.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Vikingpride said:


> haha,
> Yeah i was in the middle of doing a bunch of things at once and didn't really bother to see if what i wrote made a lot of sense.
> 
> Though i will admit by grammar is pretty awful most of the time anyway.


I am embarrassed I even attempted to corrected it! This is an internet forum so things are not that formal! :shame01:


----------

